# DIY 3D background WIP



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

I’ve decided to set up my 60 gal that’s been in the basement collecting dust for several years. I stumbled across some posts about DIY backgrounds and decided to give one a try as I has sheets of styrofoam. I’m going to run a heat hub over everything then drylock/paint it over the next several days. Please excuse the crummy photos, this is being done in my poorly lit old basement. I will be moving the ‘shelf’ up higher than seen—to allow for more room once substrate is in. I’ve just tacked things into place with wooden skewers for now.


----------



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry, these are not loading in the correct order… some more


----------



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

I hit these with a heat gun to harden them and burn off any loose stuff. I will put a coat of drylock in today


----------



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

Two coats of drylock. I added back Spanish earth pigment to make it a bit darker so I wouldn’t have to paint the whole thing. The sandy texture of the drylok actually added a more realistic texture. I hope it’ll start to look more realistic with paint over the next few days. Then I’ll let it sit for a week before I add water. I have three colours of krypton fusion (black, grey and brown) and more Spanish black and Spanish red/brown earth pigment I can use


----------

